# Where to shop at London?



## Windson (Jun 14, 2017)

First of all I apologize if this thread is not in the right category, I cant seem to find relevant thread.

I am visiting London until Monday and would like to shop for my hedgie, since it is very rare in my country.
I am looking for wheels, fleece, any toys and accessories.

Can anyone recommend some places for me to visit? I am not familiar with London.

Thank you!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you talking about London England? Or London Ontario Canada?


----------



## Windson (Jun 14, 2017)

nikki said:


> Are you talking about London England? Or London Ontario Canada?


London, England.
Thank u


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

If you want to get a Carolina storm bucket wheel, there is a UK distributor now. They have a Facebook page so you can order online . Not sure about independent shops in London though, you'd just have your regional petsmarts or pet co's (I can't remember what it is called these days ~ I left the UK a few years ago!). You'd only find the big pet stores in industrial parks in the surrounding boroughs of London, not central London.


----------

